# How to dress for meeting with professor



## mcfrankshc (Dec 8, 2013)

I emailed a number of professors at Princeton University to inquire about summer research opportunities for high school juniors. A few of them responded positively and encouraged me to meet them in person. My question is, how should I dress for these visits? 

Should I wear a navy blazer and khakis? Or a tweed sport coat and wool flannels? Or any other suggestions? I want to look like a presentable (and trad) young man, without being a garish snob.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Would this research be in the sciences?


----------



## mcfrankshc (Dec 8, 2013)

Most of them are some beaches of chemistry or material sciences.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Even in the sciences, dress up. It shows that you are willing to make an effort. Either outfit will be fine. Also, do some background research on the departments and individuals you will be meeting. Be able to ask an informed question or two, and to understand, at least in a general sense, what they say to you.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

You are a kid. They are expecting a kid. No harm in throwing on a blazer but go in something you are comfortable and confident in. The be yourself strategy got me two undergraduate research positions - one with someone who dressed just like me and one with someone who had been in the US for about a month from India.
Let the clothing make you the point of focus, not the other way around and good luck (from a ChemE)!!!!
Edit: I agree with above. The best way to make an impact will be to have done the research in advance and having the ability to respond with and ask questions with depth.


----------



## mcfrankshc (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for the advice on background research. I looked through their websites and recent research works before contacting them. I noted the specific areas in which I am interested as well.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I think that dressing in either outfit would be a good idea; just make sure that you're comfortable in the clothes, as you're likely to be nervous anyway, and don't want to be distracted by wearing something that not you're not used to!

More important than the clothing, though, would be asking pertinent questions, as others have noted.

Good luck!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds a lot like an interview. Dare I suggest a navy or char solid?


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Orsini said:


> Sounds a lot like an interview. Dare I suggest a navy or char solid?


You don't want to go that far; unless you are accustomed to wearing suits. You should take enough care to be taken seriously, but beyond that the gain is marginal. The preparation between the ears is more important.

PS: Good luck! (from an EE).


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

As long as you're wearing a shirt that has a collar, pants that aren't jeans, and shoes that aren't sneakers, you'll be fine, and will probably be better dressed than the profs. 

I wouldn't bother with a suit.

I remember wearing khakis/boat shoes/polo shirt while interviewing with colleges in the summer before senior year and never felt under dressed.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I sorta feel that a nice sweater in lieu of jacket might do better. Lapels can have a very polarizing effect during interviews. What one person views as being a sign of respect for the occasion can be seen by another as trying too hard. Do report back what you find out, and what others were wearing.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Spin Evans said:


> What one person views as being a sign of respect for the occasion can be seen by another as trying too hard.


On the other hand, seeing a youngster trying "too hard" to impress might be a refreshing change of pace for the prof.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

"some beaches of chemistry or material sciences"

What the heck is that? Sounds like you are calling those dirty some beaches names. 

Just make an effort and don't go so over the top you look like some kind of smooth operator. Maybe a step up from your usual attire. Maybe a step up for your peer group. What you mention should be fine this time of year.

The most important thing is the suggested research. I have researched every faculty member and administrator I have ever met with to some degree. And if it was an important meeting, I read their publications, at least their abstracts. You need to be able to keep the conversation at least a little bit moving as they blather on about whatever cool thing they are doing. This is an absolute necessity. Why would I even bother to take time to talk with someone about working with me who doesn't know what I do!

And, be prepared to answer questions like "Why are you interested in this?" "What are your career plans?" "How will this work help you?" "What can you contribute to the project?" or put another way "What can you do for me?" even if these are not asked, you should answer most of them. 

And above all, convey the idea that you can follow instructions while also making a project your own. The students that have most impressed me are those that when I "suggested" they do A, they did it well, then went on to develop a follow up B, and came up with C, D, ... that might be worth pursuing. The latter part of that is what distinguishes a scientist/scholar from a technician.


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

I tend to overlook dress when meeting with high schoolers. I am more interested in their skill set. However, a student who has the skills, has done the research and shows up dressed in a professional manner will get my immediate attention and I will have a face to a name when it comes time to discuss scholarship recipients.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice sports coat or blazer with khakis and a nice OCBD shirt might fit the bill here. First impressions never hurt....and make sure your knowledge meets the dress....


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

jwooten said:


> You don't want to go that far; unless you are accustomed to wearing suits. You should take enough care to be taken seriously, but beyond that the gain is marginal. The preparation between the ears is more important.
> 
> PS: Good luck! (from an EE).


I'm sure I never suggested ignoring the other aspects.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Chevo said:


> ... and I will have a face to a name when it comes time to discuss scholarship recipients.


A very important point. At every level of academia, having someone who knows you enough to make noise on your behalf has a value that is inestimable - from scholarships, fellowships, admissions, grants, jobs, etc.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Google scholar, https://scholar.google.com is a good resource to find work by the professors. Just type in their last name and keywords, and you will see scholarly articles by people with that name. Just make sure you have the right person, Schadenfunk produces 10 results, Smith over 4 million, "smith beach chemistry princeton" produces just over 22k.


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

Unless it's me or one of the other profs here, you'll likely be dressed better than they are. It's not a job interview where you're competing against other applicants. Look nice, presentable and professional. And this is all good. It gives you the freedom to be your best-dressed self. Let your clothes speak about your personality.


----------



## oxfordcloth (Feb 19, 2014)

KevinP said:


> Unless it's me or one of the other profs here, you'll likely be dressed better than they are. It's not a job interview where you're competing against other applicants. Look nice, presentable and professional. And this is all good. It gives you the freedom to be your best-dressed self. Let your clothes speak about your personality.


I think this is the credited response, but - as another posted suggested - a navy blazer, oxford shirt, and khakis would be a nice midpoint between too casual and too formal.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Orsini said:


> I'm sure I never suggested ignoring the other aspects.


Apologies if I insinuated that you did.


----------

